# Spooky Sounds From Count Chocula's Castle?



## HorrorMovieBBQ.com (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey everyone. I'm Chad and I write a website called the HorrorMovieBBQ.com, a pop culture site. I'm planning on doing a tribute to Count Chocula for Halloween and I'm wondering if anyone has the zip/rar of the promotional cd called "Spooky Sounds From Count Chocula Castle". I've already got the 13 Days of Halloween cd from GM and the records, so if anyone has these files, I'd be very appreciative! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

that doesn't sound familiar..but do have the flex records of the monsters in outer space, and at the disco...

Spookmaster


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I see its available on Amazon marketplace:

https://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Sounds-Count-Choculas-Castle/dp/B002RH3M7M


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Derdnik said:


> I see its available on Amazon marketplace:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Sounds-Count-Choculas-Castle/dp/B002RH3M7M


I bought it.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

A little info about the CD from https://www.louisvillehalloween.com...e-classic-monster-cereals-for-halloween-2013/ :

POTV: A few years ago at Target, perhaps coincidentally, I picked up a Halloween CD called “Spooky Sounds from Count Chocula Castle.” What can you tell us about that project?

GM: We produced a special CD in 2009 featuring Count Chocula, Franken Berry and Boo Berry in what was a combination of a radio play and a Spooky sounds CD for Halloween parties. Our creative team of Pat Giles & Manny Galan (Patman Studios and Saatchi & Saatchi, NY) helped a company called Compass and music producer, Gjerbonn, produce the CD. It marked the first time the monsters had recorded a new CD in about 10 years. It also marked the first use of the new and current voice actors in the roles of Count Chocula, Franken Berry and Boo Berry.


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

Would you be able to upload it Im curious to what this cd sounds like.


----------



## JoeDoakes (Sep 18, 2018)

Does anyone have a file of this? It seems very hard to find.


----------



## Monstercereallove91 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dose anyone have the files to this cd I can't find it any where


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

the full thing isw on youtube, dinosaur dracula covered it in an article and uploaded the whole thing


----------



## Monstercereallove91 (Sep 12, 2019)

Can you send me the url for the video i cant find it


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

My bad the links on youtube is a count chocula cereal cd called Rythm and Boos 
I think its a different cd


----------

